# "Glimmer wood rock" in the US?



## aotf (Dec 19, 2016)

I've been looking at @shaman. 's scapes recently and I'm blown away by the scale he's able to cram into some of the 1 gallon tanks he's working with.
I got inspired and I've started putting together the equipment for a nano. One problem: I have no idea where to get his "glimmer wood rock" online in the US.

All stores I've seen that carry it are based in Europe/the UK, so I'd be paying international shipping for some stone. Expensive.
Has anyone been able to find it under another name? I know "glimmer" is mica in Dutch but that hasn't helped me much.
I also saw a thread from a while ago where a landscaping yard seemed to have it in stock but I'm not driving to Florida from California.

Help!


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

I am shaman. (with dot)  Maybe you can find some aquarium shop in your area that can do bulk order from Europe. There is one company (aquadeco) in Germany that supply most EU shops with hardscape materials.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I would do some calling to the landscape places that you feel are near enough to drive to and look but I would not use a hobby store name like glimmer. Different users and sellers will often have different names for the same rock. I find in the US, this is often something that refers to the location. Something like Oklahoma blue, Red River red, etc. 
You may also be able to cut the chase a bit by looking at some of the larger stores websites as they may have displays of the rock they stock. Seeing mica in pictures may be really difficult though. 
Ask if they have rocks that have mica embedded?


----------



## aotf (Dec 19, 2016)

shaman. said:


> I am shaman. (with dot)  Maybe you can find some aquarium shop in your area that can do bulk order from Europe. There is one company (aquadeco) in Germany that supply most EU shops with hardscape materials.


Sorry shaman! So you're the guy my gf can blame about me getting another tank  
Just kidding, thanks for the inspiration! You've convinced me to take the plunge into scaping a 1 gal tank.

Good idea about the LFS, I'll see if I can chat with them about it. I've seen aquadeco pop up online quite a bit, those are some nice looking rocks.
By the way, how much do you use for a 1 gallon? If I end up finding anything online, I don't want to end up buying too little.




PlantedRich said:


> I would do some calling to the landscape places that you feel are near enough to drive to and look but I would not use a hobby store name like glimmer. Different users and sellers will often have different names for the same rock. I find in the US, this is often something that refers to the location. Something like Oklahoma blue, Red River red, etc.
> You may also be able to cut the chase a bit by looking at some of the larger stores websites as they may have displays of the rock they stock. Seeing mica in pictures may be really difficult though.
> Ask if they have rocks that have mica embedded?


I agree about "glimmer" likely being regional. It kind of sounds like the rock itself originates from mid to eastern Europe, so I'm unlikely to find it here with that name.
I've taken a look at 3-4 different landscaping supply/rock shops online and nothing in their inventory looks like the famous glimmer rock. The closest I can get is _some_ pieces of Arizona petrified wood (but not most of them).
This is turning out to be way more of a challenge than originally expected! Guess it comes with the hobby.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:
This is turning out to be way more of a challenge than originally expected! Guess it comes with the hobby. 

Yes, there is a definite downside to deciding what I want and then looking for something special. I now find myself more inclined to like more things that I see are available where I am and that makes it easier to get them!


----------



## aotf (Dec 19, 2016)

PlantedRich said:


> Quote:
> I now find myself more inclined to like more things that I see are available where I am and that makes it easier to get them!


Heh, agreed. My fallback is to get a lot of tiny shards of dragon stone (which my LFS carries). I think that can also work in a nano with some fissidens but shaman's stoned and stonedv2 are *so cool*. I love how it looks like there's a 3 inch cliffside/mountain in there.


----------



## MGD_Tanked (May 1, 2017)

shaman. said:


> I am shaman. (with dot)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you @shaman. 

They have awesome selections! For those who wants to find the website quicky, type in "aquadeco Germany" on Google and it'll be the first one to pop up.


----------

